# XFREE Installation auf 1.4

## troubadix

Hi,

ich habe mir nun die 1.4 (allerdings aus Bequemlichkeit die Stage3) für Athlon genommen. Soweit hat alles gut geklappt, jedoch beim emergen von kde wird so am Anfang ja XFREE eingebunden. Hierbei habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

./../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/stages.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/state.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/stencil.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/texformat.o              ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/teximage.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/texobj.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/texstate.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/texture.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/texutil.o       ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/translate.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/triangle.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/varray.o        ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vb.o              ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vbcull.o                 ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vbfill.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vbindirect.o              ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vbrender.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vbxform.o       ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vector.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/vertices.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/winpos.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/xform.o           ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/zoom.o ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/common_x86.o           ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/common_x86_asm.o             ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_cliptest.o      ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_vertex.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_masked2.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_masked3.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_masked4.o ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_raw2.o              ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_raw3.o             ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/x86_xform_raw4.o ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/mmx_blend.o ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow.o           ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_norm_raw.o             ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_vertex.o      ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_masked1.o                 ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_masked2.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_masked3.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_masked4.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_raw1.o           ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_raw2.o           ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_raw3.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/3dnow_xform_raw4.o            ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai.o             ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_norm_raw.o            ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_vertex.o     ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_masked1.o                ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_masked2.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_masked3.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_masked4.o               ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_raw1.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_raw2.o          ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_raw3.o         ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/X86/katmai_xform_raw4.o

ar: ../../../../../lib/GL/mesa/src/aatriangle.o: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[4]: *** [libOSMesa.a] Fehler 1

make[4]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/OSmesa«

make[3]: *** [install] Fehler 2

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL«

make[2]: *** [install] Fehler 2

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib«

make[1]: *** [install] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc«

make: *** [install] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_install, Line 7, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.0-r12.ebuild .

Wenn ich suche dann finde ich:

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/OSmesa/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/gamma/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/i810/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/mga/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/r128/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/radeon/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/GL/mesa/src/drv/sis/aatriangle.o

./portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/programs/Xserver/GL/mesa/src/aatriangle.o

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was ich machen könnte??

Danke schon mal

Gruß

troubadix

----------

## troubadix

HI,

wie es aussieht hab ich den Fehler gefunden. In einer Umgebungsvariable war CPU auf i686 gesetzt, ich habe ein export CPU=athlon gemacht und zumind. XFREE hab ich jetzt eingemerged.

Im Moment läuft emerge kde. Ach ja, bin mit Suse Online und mache das ganze in einer CHROOT Umgebung.

Gruss

Troubadix

----------

